# Ibis Tranny frame - why isn't this a thing yet



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

New ways to tension the chain | MTBR Interbike Coverage

















I know that Ibis made their Tranny frame to split apart to fit the Gates Belt Drive, but why hasn't this (or similar) design caught on the with touring/packing bike manufacturer's yet?

Compared to the current industry standard of S&S couplers ($$$), this looks to be simpler and easier to take apart, lighter (a couple of hex bolts?), and cheaper (has to be <$700 quoted for S&S couplers). One company already made this work for a XC/Trail MTB (which is designed to handle much abuse), how come this hasn't caught on yet with touring manufacturers?

With airline prices skyrocketing for shipping bikes, this would be a welcome new feature for travelers with bikes.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

The ol' 26" Tranny has been known as an awesome travel bike for some time now. As you might have seen around here on the bikepacking forum though, some folks are reluctant to hang bags off a carbon frame. 

I have a '09 Ibis Mojo that I bikepack with because it's the bike I have and it eats trail for breakfast, lunch, and dinner... so far no complaints beyond not having space for a frame bag.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I know a couple of touring folks with 26er trannys I think it has caught on. I saw the 29er frame advertised at an LBS the other day priced at $2000 (about $1600 US) that's significantly more expensive than a LHT or Ogre / Troll with S&S couplers (I was quoted US$600 for having these installed by a well respected local frame builder). 

Each to their own but to me a couple of lbs saved on frame weight and the like is not such a big deal for touring, I wouldn't spend that sort of cash on a frame primarily for touring / bikepacking. I would rather put the additional $500+ toward a rohloff and a quality dynohub.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

But it is a thing. Jefe Branham even won the Tour Divide on the 29er. I'd love to have one if a frame that incredible didn't demand a full, expensive build-up of high end parts to go with it. Stuff like the Tranny, or a Spaceframe to name another example, always balloon into extraordinarily expensive projects.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

All of my builds balloon into extraordinarily expensive projects ---- I just can't help myself....


----------



## bosun120 (Jul 22, 2014)

I know Ibis is a expensive boutique brand. What I'm wondering is why haven't other (touring) manufacturers come out with something like this. This looks to be much simpler and cheaper to mass produce than the current standard of S&S couplers. Something like this on a Surly or Salsa would be awesome for touring worldwide without worrying about crazy airline fees.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

bosun120 said:


> I know Ibis is a expensive boutique brand. What I'm wondering is why haven't other (touring) manufacturers come out with something like this. This looks to be much simpler and cheaper to mass produce than the current standard of S&S couplers. Something like this on a Surly or Salsa would be awesome for touring worldwide without worrying about crazy airline fees.


No demand.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Travel Couplers make other frames a more attractive proposition.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Dahon made the Flo which featured the Ritchey breakaway system, but damn it was expensive. Though you can find them cheap now. I think the price was one of the main deterrents with any of these frames, not to mention the added complicity that may cause you issues out on the road. I'm very interested in a travel frame but I know the cost would never prove worth it for as much as I'd use it. Better for me to just spend a little extra on shipping when need be.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

It probably won't end up being any more cost effective than S&S couplers for none boutique production steel framed bikes. It would require much more complex bb shell and to tube joints and changes to the tube butting, adding additional steps to manufacturing and testing. For steel bikes that can be welded girth joints mid top and downtube along the axis such as S&S looks a much cleaner option to me. Great design for carbon frames though


----------

